
Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 Released - jjuhl
https://isocpp.org/blog/2016/03/visual-studio-2015-update-2-released
======
jjuhl
Release notes here: [https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/news/vs2015-update2-vs.as...](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/news/vs2015-update2-vs.aspx)

